# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Süd Thailand >  Phuket und die TukTuk Mafia

## schiene

Ich war seit über 15 Jahre nicht mehr auf Phuket und kann daher wirklich nicht einschätzen ob
es so schlimm ist wie man immer wieder in den Medien und Foren liest.
Bsp.:
Auf Phuket kann der Urlaubstraum schnell zum Alptraum werden. Denn die thailändische Ferieninsel wird von der Tuk-Tuk-Mafia drangsaliert. Zuletzt wurde sogar ein Deutscher ins Koma geprügelt....
hier gehts weiter...
http://www.stern.de/reise/fernreisen...f-1732287.html

----------


## Enrico

Es ist schon schlimm, aber nicht so schlimm wie es beschrieben wird. Klar, 100 Baht zahlste sogar für 2 Meter. Das ist aber nix neues und gibt es an allen Orten mit vielen Touris. Das nicht nur in Thailand. Ärger gibt es an sich keinen, solange du nicht vollkommen besoffen bist und den Streit suchst. So sind meine Beobachtungen in der Richtung. 

Auch ich hatte mal einen Taxifahrer der mehr wollte als ausgemacht. Bin ich alleine, versuche ich das zu klären, wenn kein Weg zu einer Lösung führt, muss ich halt zahlen. Oder, bei mir der Fall, hab ich einen Angestellten des Hotels hinzugezogen, schon war alles in Ordnung. 

Man muss Situationsbedingt schon die Kontrolle haben, das aber überall wo man Fremd ist  ::

----------


## schiene

> Es ist schon schlimm, aber nicht so schlimm wie es beschrieben wird. Klar, 100 Baht zahlste sogar für 2 Meter. Das ist aber nix neues und gibt es an allen Orten mit vielen Touris.


neee,das habe ich noch nirgends erlebt!!
Ich rede nicht von 10 oder 50 Bath aber auf Phuket muss es schon sehr krass sein.
Ein Kollege war vor 5 Wochen für 7 Tage auf Phuket und meinte auch....*nie wieder ohne eigenes Auto*

----------


## maeeutik

Enrico, 
Dein statement liest sich wie eine rechtfertigende Entschuldigung fuer das was auf Phuket und an verschiedenen anderen Stellen in Thailand vor sich geht.


> Es ist schon schlimm, aber nicht so schlimm wie es beschrieben wird. Klar, 100 Baht zahlste sogar für 2 Meter. Das ist aber nix neues und gibt es an allen Orten mit vielen Touris...


Auch wenn es fuer Phuket wirklich nichts neues bedeutet so trifft zumindest Deine Aussage, dass dies an allen Orten mit viel Tourismus so der Fall ist, einfach nicht zu. In BKK waren die Anfaenge - beim Wechsel von: "Preisverhandlung vor Fahrtantritt" hin zu "Taxameter" - nicht gerade konsequent (=auf einen exakten Stichtag hin) umzusetzen, aber es gelang. Dies u.a. auch weil sich insbesondere die Bevoelkerung dafuer verwendete. 
Das mag in Phuket anders sein. Gleiches behaupte ich auch noch fuer CNX. Fuer Touristen ist z.B. Chiang Mai - hinsichtlich einer unabhaengigen Mobilitaet mit fairen marktkonformen Preisen eine einzige Katastrophe. TaxameterTaxis wollen mind. 100 Baht und dies auch nur fuer z.B. 1.500 Meter Wegstrecke. Billiger sind diese roten Kleinbusse doch sind diese fuer unwissende Touristen ebenfalls ein Uebel.

Schlimmer ist es vielleicht in der Tat in Phuket - und dort werden diese Machenschaften von der Obrigkeit weitgehend gedeckt (auch wenn dies offiziell nicht so verlautet wird, trifft dies doch sowohl fuer CNX als auch, in etwas abgeschwaechter Form, auf Pattaya zu - vielleicht nur mit etwas weniger Aggressivitaet). In diesen Touristikzentren sind die Einheimischen mobil - haben ein eigenes Fahrzeug (Auto, Moped, etc.) oder wissen die verordneten Fahrpreise zu nutzen - nur Touristen, denen sowohl die Verkehrsregeln wie die Verhaltensweisen im Strassenvekehr mehr als exotisch vorkommen sind immer und ueberall auf die mafiosihaft organisierten Transportangebote angewiesen.



> ... Ärger gibt es an sich keinen, solange du nicht vollkommen besoffen bist und den Streit suchst. So sind meine Beobachtungen in der Richtung...


...und den verlangten Preis zahlst - egal ob besoffen oder nicht.
Deine Erfahrung Enrico, widerspricht aber voellig jener vieler tausender Touristen auf Phuket. Interpretiere ich Deine "Beobachtungen" richtig, dann sind es die Touristen die den Streit initiieren - weil sie diesen eben suchen (besoffen oder nicht).  



> ...Auch ich hatte mal einen Taxifahrer der mehr wollte als ausgemacht. Bin ich alleine, versuche ich das zu klären, wenn kein Weg zu einer Lösung führt, muss ich halt zahlen...


Das erste Problem ist, dass man ueberhaupt einen Preis vehandeln muss - in Thailand sind heute ausschliesslich Taxameter-Taxis zugelassen. Es ist ein Gesetzesverstoss wenn ein Taxi diesen "Meter" nicht einschaltet - Stichwort "Steuerhinterziehung" und damit von vitalem thailaendischen Interesse. Dass Du der unberechtigten Forderung eines hoeheren Fahrpreises im Nachhinein zustimmst irritiert mich. Ich tue das nicht, habe dem auch nie entsprochen und werde dies auch in Zukunft nicht tun.  



> ... Oder, bei mir der Fall, hab ich einen Angestellten des Hotels hinzugezogen, schon war alles in Ordnung. 
> Man muss Situationsbedingt schon die Kontrolle haben, das aber überall wo man Fremd ist


 Schoen, dass Du einen Hotelangestellten in Anspruch nehmen konntest, der dann sogar noch in Deinem Sinne was regeln konnte - im Allgemeinen hilft ein solches Ersuchen ueberhaupt nichts. Dein Vorteil war, dass Du bereits in einem Areal angekommen warst bei dem der unverschaemte Taxifahrer keine mitstreitende Lobby vorfand. Ansonsten haettest Du aus Deinen "anderen" Beobachtungen sehr persoenliche korrektive Erfahrungen machen koennen/mussen. Danke also Buddha, dass Du nur einen Teil dieser unsaeglichen touristischen Erfahrungen machen musstest - und vermeide (wenn moeglich) etwas besser zu Reden als es wirklich ist. 

maeeutik

----------


## schiene

Gestern abend für eine Stunde den Karon-Kreisel blockiert. Damit protestierten sie gegen russische Tourunternehmer, mit deren Transportpreisen sie "nicht konkurrieren könnten" 
Phuket NEWS: Phuket blockade wins tuk-tuk drivers reprieve from Ru

----------


## isaanfan

> Gestern abend für eine Stunde den Karon-Kreisel blockiert. Damit protestierten sie gegen russische Tourunternehmer, mit deren Transportpreisen sie "nicht konkurrieren könnten" 
> Phuket NEWS: Phuket blockade wins tuk-tuk drivers reprieve from Ru


Marktwirtschaft a la Thailand!   :cool:   ::

----------


## schiene

Seit ein paar Tagen gibt es einen "Airportbus" zur Patong Beach.
Phuket LIVE: Airport Bus Rolls And Reaches Patong Beach - Phuket Wan

----------


## schiene

Aber vielleicht verstehen die Phuket Taxis nur diese Sprache  ::

----------


## schiene

Laut Bangkok Post gab es gestern auf Phuket 73 Verhaftungen von Personen welche der "TukTuk Mafia" zugeordnet wurden.
Auch der Bürgermeister von Karon  wurde wegen Beziehungen zur Taximafia verhaftet.
http://www.bangkokpost.com/most-rece...taxi-crackdown

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

Jetzt wird es ernst...
Auf Phuket werden TukTuks abgeschafft,die taxipreise sinken weit über die Hälfte und alle Fahrzeuge werden
mit Taxometern ausgestattet.  :: 

http://phuketwan.com/tourism/exclusi...uk-tuks-20644/

----------


## schiene

Zu  den Songkranfeierlichkeiten erwartete die ankommenden Touristen auf Phuket gleich eineWillkommensbotschaft.
Die Taxis haben "aufgrund" der gestiegenen Nachfrage zu Songkran kurzerhand die Preise für eine Fahrt in die Stadt verdoppelt.

----------

